
GitLab Issue Board - rbx
https://about.gitlab.com/2016/08/22/announcing-the-gitlab-issue-board/
======
cm3
I've just auto-mirrored a few projects to GitLab and I must say the CI
integration is great. I have still to figure out thinks like using a repo-
specific dockerfile as an image (because gitlab-ci uses docker images), how to
avoid re-downloading images, and how to test against several versions of a
compile or vm, but it works well and the separation into phases is very
useful.

I never liked Jira because it's always, in every installation I've used slower
than Bugzilla. So, I've preferred Mantis, Flyspray or Redmine for their
responsiveness while being still featureful, so if GitLab can make the issue
board fast enough (faster than Jira and Bugzilla), then I'm excited. Assuming
it will land in GitLab core edition, of course.

------
welder
This is big news. I wonder if it makes GitHub, Trello, Atlassian, Zube,
Waffle.io, & HuBoard nervous...

